# Amazon Fire TV Audio Not Working . . . AGAIN



## mlewis78

I had problems not getting any sound on my fire TV not long after I bought it in 2014.  Now and then it goes off and I reboot the TV and it works.  Now it doesn't work at all.  I spent a lot of time on the phone with their Fire TV Help Monday night but they could not suggest anything that works.

Tuesday afternoon I got it working but didn't have time to watch. When I tried it tonight, it didn't work, so I rebooted the TV again, didn't work.  Rebooted the fire TV.  No go. Turned it all the way off and then on.  Reset to factory settings. Didn't work.  I am so frustrated. I wanted to watch Miranda last night and did not want to watch on tablet. Wanted to watch again tonight but couldn't.  Hate this (and yes, everything else has been going wrong too).


----------



## KeraEmory

What is actually outputting the sound? Your TV? A receiver/speakers?


----------



## Sandpiper

Sounds like you and Amazon Fire TV CS have done everything possible.  Just curious, did CS do a remote with you on your TV?  Surprised me when they did on mine when I had a problem.  After the fact, not really a surprise.


----------



## mlewis78

Sound comes from the TV.  I talked to Amazon support again a little while ago.  On the first call they put me on hold for over a half hour.  I figured they were never going to come back, so I called. Eventually got a digital devices person who had me reset to factory settings.  We had already done that on Monday. Took so long to get logged back into my wi-fi.  After all that, there was still no sound.

I did get the sound a few times during this week when I didn't have time to actually watch a show.  Now there is nothing.  Amazon had emailed me last night that they would replace the fire tv but wanted to troubleshoot more and asked me to call them. That is what I did a while ago and then they said they would not replace it because it's out of warranty.  I didn't want to buy another one.  Figured it might not work and I've gone to so much trouble already trying to fix this.

I bought a fire stick when it first came out and never used it. I will try that some time when I have more energy.

I'm very disappointed.  I'd actually bought the 6th season of Downton Abbey in January digitally instead of dvd so that I could also watch in m fire tablets.  Now I can't watch it on my TV, which is where I mainly want to see it.  

I would have thought that Amazon support would know their products better than this.


----------



## KeraEmory

Does your TV audio work with other devices? 

Have you tried a different HDMI cable?

(I'm a tech/gadget nerd who is especially interested in HTPC stuff, and I own multiple Fire TVs. Just trying to help! I'm not sure how many of these steps Amazon has had you try.)


----------



## mlewis78

I got the audio working Friday night and watched for 6 hours.  I had to play with it again, unplugging, etc. Saturday evening before I got it working again.  I do not know what would be wrong with the HDMI cable, since it works when it works.  I have it on now for several hours.

Since Amazon took back my digital Downton Abbey S6, I ordered the dvd set.  They gave me a $30 credit after I complained about the rep taking back my digital DA without my permission.  I put in an order Friday night that came to $39 and the order came to $0.00 without using rewards points.

I emailed Amazon back that I got it working but it's intermittent. They emailed me Saturday evening, asking me to call them about it.  I was watching my fire TV, so I did not call them.  I get rather impatient with their apparent lack of knowledge about what goes wrong with my audio.


----------



## KeraEmory

My point about the HDMI cable is that the fire TV is not the only point of failure.

The cable could be going bad.

The port on the TV that the cable plugs into could have a bad connection.

The TV itself could be having audio/speaker problems.


----------



## mlewis78

KeraEmory said:


> My point about the HDMI cable is that the fire TV is not the only point of failure.
> 
> The cable could be going bad.
> 
> The port on the TV that the cable plugs into could have a bad connection.
> 
> The TV itself could be having audio/speaker problems.


I always get a picture (moving picture) and I get sound most of the time, but not all of the time. I bought the HDMI cable when I bought the fire TV (May 2014). Would an HDMI cable become a problem in less than 2 years?

I just had some problems getting netflix on my fire tv, but I reset netflix and it works now. Had to sign back in to netflix. That was a first time problem. Watching House of Cards on it now (netflix).


----------

